# trouble with USB WiFi Adapter [freeBSD7.1]



## mannyz (Feb 27, 2009)

hello, everybody!

There is freeBSD 7.1. There is usb wifi adapter TrendNet TEW-444UB (chipset AR5523).
How right mix them?

So, there is my steps.
#usbdevs:

```
...
ugen0: <Atheros Communications Inc AR5523, class 255/0, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 2> on uhub1
...
```
this mean that adapter is detected, i think.
loading of ath module don't help.
dmesg log:

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE #0: Thu Jan  1 14:37:25 UTC 2009
    root@logan.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel Pentium III (737.02-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x683  Stepping = 3
  

Features=0x383f9ff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,MMX

,FXSR,
SSE>
real memory  = 536784896 (511 MB)
avail memory = 502894592 (479 MB)
kbd1 at kbdmux0
ath_hal: 0.9.20.3 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
acpi0: <ASUS CUSL2> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 1ff00000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0xe408-0xe40b on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
agp0: <Intel 82815 (i815 GMCH) host to PCI bridge> on hostb0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 

0xde000000-0xdeffffff,0xe0000000-0xefffffff,0xdd000000-0xddffffff irq 11 at device 0.0 on 

pci1
nvidia0: <Unknown> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_busmaster
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
nvidia0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
nvidia0: [ITHREAD]
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pci2: <multimedia, audio> at device 11.0 (no driver attached)
pci2: <input device> at device 11.1 (no driver attached)
pci2: <multimedia> at device 12.0 (no driver attached)
rl0: <RealTek 8139 10/100BaseTX> port 0xd000-0xd0ff mem 0xdc000000-0xdc0000ff irq 9 at 

device 13.0 on pci2
miibus0: <MII bus> on rl0
rlphy0: <RealTek internal media interface> PHY 0 on miibus0
rlphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
rl0: Ethernet address: 00:00:21:ec:5b:e2
rl0: [ITHREAD]
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ICH2 UDMA100 controller> port 

0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xb800-0xb80f at device 31.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
uhci0: <Intel 82801BA/BAM (ICH2) USB controller USB-A> port 0xb400-0xb41f irq 5 at device 

31.2 on pci0
uhci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: <Intel 82801BA/BAM (ICH2) USB controller USB-A> on uhci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
uhci1: <Intel 82801BA/BAM (ICH2) USB controller USB-B> port 0xb000-0xb01f irq 9 at device 

31.4 on pci0
uhci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
usb1: <Intel 82801BA/BAM (ICH2) USB controller USB-B> on uhci1
usb1: USB revision 1.0
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb1
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f2-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc0: [FILTER]
sio0: <16550A-compatible COM port> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
sio0: type 16550A
sio0: [FILTER]
sio1: <16550A-compatible COM port> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
sio1: type 16550A
sio1: [FILTER]
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
acpi_throttle0: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu0
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcefff,0xd0000-0xd3fff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
ppc0: <Parallel port> at port 0x378-0x37f irq 7 on isa0
ppc0: SMC-like chipset (ECP/EPP/PS2/NIBBLE) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppc0: FIFO with 16/16/9 bytes threshold
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
ppbus0: [ITHREAD]
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
plip0: WARNING: using obsoleted IFF_NEEDSGIANT flag
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
ppc0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ppc0: [ITHREAD]
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ums0: <Logitech USB Optical Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/43.01, addr 2> on uhub0
ums0: 3 buttons and Z dir.
ugen0: <Atheros Communications Inc AR5523, class 255/0, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 2> on uhub1
uhub2: <ALCOR Generic USB Hub, class 9/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 3> on uhub1
uhub2: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
ums1: <Logitech USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 2.00/57.01, addr 4> on uhub2
ums1: 16 buttons and Z dir.
uhid0: <Logitech USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 2.00/57.01, addr 4> on uhub2
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 737022841 Hz quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ad0: 114473MB <WDC WD1200JB-00FUA0 15.05R15> at ata0-master UDMA100
acd0: DVDROM <DV-516D 0106/E1.06> at ata1-slave UDMA33
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s2a
rl0: link state changed to UP
interface if_ath.1 already present in the KLD 'kernel'!
```

Then i try to use ndisgen. Using two files "NET5523.INF" Ð¸ "Ar5523.sys" with or without "ar5523.bin".
Then #kldload ./ar5523_sys.ko... And dmesg keep silence.

Also i try to implement this patch and recompile driver with ndisgen - but all in vain ))

what is my problem? I think that this involves with USB support ).

Thanks In Advance


----------



## mannyz (Feb 28, 2009)

Does another methods exist to up this device?


----------



## tingo (Mar 1, 2009)

As far as I know, no driver for usb-based ath NICs exists in FreeBSD yet.


----------



## richardpl (Mar 2, 2009)

mannyz said:
			
		

> Also i try to implement this patch and recompile driver with ndisgen - but all in vain ))



It can not work, it was for CURRENT and you are using RELEASE.

On CURRENT ndisulator is moving from old usb stack to new, improved one.
Until then you can try older CURRENT snapshots where ndisulator still use old usb stack.


----------



## mannyz (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for help. But i take another decision - i try to install virtuaaaaaal maaaaaaaashine with QEMU ))


----------

